# My Growing Collection (LOAD WARNING)



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey all, I wanted to share some shots of my growing p collection I took before doing water changes today. I went to the store and got batts for the digi camera (finally). Please excuse my bad photography however. I dont know how these guys like Rapor and Judazzz take such nice pics....but i tried...

My killers in training:








I got these 7 Pygocentrus Caribe from SA about 2 weeks ago. They are doing great but still have many fin and body nips to heal. They are all around quarter sized, if that.

My colorful tank. I have not started "aquascaping" this tank as I am not yet sure who the final inhabitants will be... Please excuse the waste on the sand as these pics were taken right after feeding time and before clean up







:








This is my "super red" reticulated RBP from SA. He is about 3-4 inches and has a recent fin nip on his tail fin but other than that he is doing great. Check out his sweet colors.

This is another view of him after a minor sandstorm: 

















This is the "green" nattereri that I got from Raptor (Alex) shipped to me. He did a great job shipping. I promise the green hue is no camera trick...this guy really does have a beutiful green hue in the upper portion of his body.









Here is the colorful tank. Green natt, blood red natt, and yellow natt all in a 55g. I got this pic after the big green boy kirked out so there is a minor sandstorm. The yellow guy is still stressed from the transfer to the tank but he is coming along and eating well.

Here are some random pics for you to enjoy:









Action shot!

I took the following pictures in natural sunlight to show the awesome colors of the fish in the tank!


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

wow, thay's some serious nipping in that first pic there. No jneed to apologize for your photo taking skills though, they are all good pics. nice fish!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thomisdead said:


> wow, thay's some serious nipping in that first pic there. No jneed to apologize for your photo taking skills though, they are all good pics. nice fish!


 yes they came in like that but they are getting better. I think in another week or 2 they will be good as new.


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

Very nice collection X!









I really like those small cariba!
Might pick up a little shoal like that!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Fishman said:


> Very nice collection X!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I felt really fortunate to get a large shoal so small. They are little hellions also, very active, never stop moving, and contantly gorging themselves.


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah, I got one cariba in with my bigger reds and he is first to eat and eats the most!

Also he has control of a 1/3 of the tank!

Where do you get those green natts?
Does any place carry them?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Fishman said:


> Yeah, I got one cariba in with my bigger reds and he is first to eat and eats the most!
> 
> Also he has control of a 1/3 of the tank!
> 
> ...


 I think the "green" natts are just like hitting the lottery when getting regular natts. It is still debatable if they are even a distinguishable variant because all natts have a myriad of colors depending on how the light hits them. I can attest though that mine is pretty damn green during the day at all angles.

I got my green natt from Raptor shipped. It was a great buy and he was a great person to work with!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice stuff Mike,
I love the Caribe shoal and the Super Red.
I'm thinking of trying a sandy bottom too. 
Looks Great








Pete


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice mike...congrads..keep us update with new pic..


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Very nice Mike!!!!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice fishes


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome pics mike. you have mad skills with a camera as well. i also like those super dooper reds


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

damn nice looking fish mike and some great picts.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Xennon, It is just good to see he went to a good home. And represent The Fury! Very nice tank setup the sand looks sweet! And so does your other natts, tern and blushing red.
It will amaze you how fast these lil buggers grow.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The more I see of those super reds, the more I want some. Impressive collection!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i love those wild reds!!!!!!!! hey serrapygo, i got my wild red from thefishcatcher and i can not beleive how beautiful their colors are!!!!! and it is so aggressive!!!!!! it more aggressive than my caribe!!!!!!! i would love to have a shoal of just them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

phensway said:


> i love those wild reds!!!!!!!! hey serrapygo, i got my wild red from thefishcatcher and i can not beleive how beautiful their colors are!!!!! and it is so aggressive!!!!!! it more aggressive than my caribe!!!!!!! i would love to have a shoal of just them!!!!!!!!!!


 The fishcatcher? What's that?


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

Nice fish and pics Xenon,

Is that the same sand bottom tank you just started and were all pissed off at how cloudy it was ? If it was , it cleared up excellent.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah it cleared up well. The only problem I have with it now is that my python doesnt have the suction to get the larger waste off the bottom. With gravel tanks you kind just dig the python down in the substrate and all the waste gets sucked in. With sand, I am getting a lot of sand sucked in the tube with minimal waste.

To get the bigger waste, the type displayed in the pictures, I use a manual tube and bucket....its quite a tax.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> phensway said:
> 
> 
> > i love those wild reds!!!!!!!! hey serrapygo, i got my wild red from thefishcatcher and i can not beleive how beautiful their colors are!!!!! and it is so aggressive!!!!!! it more aggressive than my caribe!!!!!!! i would love to have a shoal of just them!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 rhombeus rex changed his screen name to thefishcatcher...

and knowing is half the battle...YO JOE......


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a sweet collection you have, X!









I really don't what you're complaining about as far as your photo skills are concerned - imo, those are great pics: nice color, very crisp...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

its hard toget it to focus so close up!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I like that multie color tank


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BDKing57 said:


> I like that multie color tank


 I kinda just fell into it. Raptor was kind enough to let me grab his green natt, George had an extra reticulated rbp, and the LFS was out of rbp so i had to get a tern..... i am thinking of keeping them in this tank for a while with just the three of them....it is really a cool unique tank.

I need to do some serious aquascaping tho.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> its hard toget it to focus so close up!


 Does your camera have a macro-setting? That's what I use to shoot my close-range pictures...
But even with that it's a tough job indeed - I guess about 5-10% of all pics I take end up on-line.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice collection...congrats...





















!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

nice collection!
really dig the sand too, the tank is a high tank?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

tinyteeth said:


> nice collection!
> really dig the sand too, the tank is a high tank?


 no standard 4 foot 55g.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how big of a tank do you have thje caribas in?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Incredible........


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice set up you have and a real good array of p's
dixon


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Great lookin shoal Xenon,its gonna be fun watchin them grow


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dude i think my tern has already gotten bigger!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i love the cariba...









i am eventually gonna get me some cariba


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

JesseD said:


> i love the cariba...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 UPDATE on caribe. They have healed nicely and only a few minor fin nips remain!


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

great tank


----------

